# scheiss schwerer Froststoffverband!



## markbergs94 (23. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Sofort zur sache... Ich lv 80 Schami kille schon 3 std lang in zul'drak diese raptorenreiter habe insgesamt über 100 davon gekillt und 25 grüne items und kein schwerer froststoffverband bekommen ich verzweifle langsam und frage mich ob die typen (laut buffed(2,2%)) das buch überhaupt droppen oder die dropp chance einfach nicht stimmt 
skill 375 ( nur so zur vorsorge^^) 
wie ihr mir helfen könnt: sagt mir einfach ob die das überhaupt droppen oder ob die dropp chance 2,2% zu hoch ist 
bitte helft mir 

P.S: Wärend ich diese komischen typen abgeschlachtet habe kam dieser rare elite mob gieger oder so^^ aber der droppte das auch nicht-.-


----------



## Laberede (23. Mai 2009)

Hätte jetzt gedacht, den gibt es nur in Inis.
Zumindest war mir so und ich hatte ihn definitiv aus Ini und ging auch recht schnell.
Natürlich ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Noobydooby (23. Mai 2009)

3Tipps:

Skille alles mit normalen was geht...
Höre auf es zu farmen ...
Verbesser dein EQ...


----------



## markbergs94 (23. Mai 2009)

nur so ich habe es immer noch nicht 
will es schon mal haben 
woher willst du wissen wie mein eq ist?


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2009)

Also erst mal zum Lehrer gehen und 375-450 lernen. Dann Froststoffverband wenigstens auf 400 bringen, dann droppt auch in Zul´Drak das Buch "schwerer Froststoffverband" Bei meinen Chars waren es meist gleich die ersten Mobs die ich umgekloppt habe. Einmal sogar gleich der allererste. Es ist egal wen man umhaut, solange es keine Wildtiere sind.


----------



## noizycat (26. Mai 2009)

Minimum Skill 400, vorher kannste dich dusslig farmen ....


----------



## sarika (30. Mai 2009)

skill auf 400 und dann kann das buch von jedem mob in nordend droppen, ich hab meins in der boreanischen tundra bekommen, andere aus inis. also einfach skillen und normal weiterquesten, dann droppts von alleine.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

Als ich den Skill 400 hatte ist es sofort beim ersten Mob gedroppt. Und ich hatte schon Angst das es sau selten droppt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzbeast (30. Mai 2009)

Wie bereits oben beschrieben, vor Skill 400 droppt das nicht.

Und wenn ich solche Sprüche über die Dropwahrscheinlichkeit lese, krieg ich immer Angst um Deutschlands Zukunft, echt...

Kleines Beispiel:

100 Spieler, mit Erste Hilfe Skill 400 oder mehr, die das Buch noch nicht haben, killen jeweils einen Raptorenreiter, dann ist die Chance recht hoch, das fast alle das Buch bekommen. (wenn alle von denen blasc benutzen, stände dann auf buffed das das Teil eine Dropchance von fast 100% hat)

100 Spieler, die erste Hilfe nicht geskillt haben oder wo der Skill noch zu niedrig ist, killen jeweils einen Raptorenreiter, und es wird bei keinem das Buch droppen... (wenn alle von denen blasc benutzen, stände dann auf buffed das das Teil eine Dropchance von fast 0% hat)

1 Spieler mit Erste Hilfe Skill 400 oder mehr, killt einen Raptorenreiter, das Buch droppt, und er killt in der Folgezeit noch weitere 99 Reiter, die das Buch natürlich nicht mehr droppen, da er es bereits hat. Jetzt ist seine persönliche Droprate 1%

Daher sind die Dropchancen von solchen Gegenständen die hier auf buffed stehen völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## Cathalina (10. Juni 2009)

wenn du skill 400 hast, droppt das rezept in einer inis ganz sicher, bei mir war es zweimal oder dreimal die violette festung


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_*beim mier erster mop in vio*_


----------

